
No effect of monthly supplementation with vitamin D in older people - JPLeRouzic
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30583082
======
mark_l_watson
I have a difficult time believing this because two years ago I started losing
energy and was not feeling as well as I had been. My doctor ran some tests,
put me on D3 supplements, and within one week I started feeling more energetic
and after a month I was back to feeling well.

My wife was then also tested, with the same result. I believe there is enough
evidence that D3 helps brain health, balance, and energy levels to make it
worthwhile to take supplemental D3.

------
chiefalchemist
The abstract says "muscle function." In the keywords is "grip strenght". As I
watch my parents age, balance (read: primarily legs) is far more important
than grip strenght.

Some can get hurt falling in the shower. No one has been hospitalized for not
being to open a jar of jelly.

